# Bearded Dragon Tank



## Tyl3r (Jan 18, 2014)

Hi , 
I recently set this enclosure up for a Pygmy Bearded Dragon that I will hopefully be getting Tuesday. I still need to put the heat light in, but is there anything that I have missed that I should get on top of? At the moment, I have UVA/UVB light, water dish, salad dish, thermometer/thermostat, hide and newspaper as a substrate. I am going to buy the heat light hopefully this weekend. 

So yeah, if you guys could let me know what I missed that would be great!  

Thanks, 
Tyler


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jan 18, 2014)

Hi Tyler looks like you have most hings covered but you need a log or rock so your little guy can climb up close to the heat lamp if he wants plus you might want to put some vents in the lid so he doesn't overheat.good luck with your new dragon


----------



## Tyl3r (Jan 18, 2014)

The lid doesn't cover the whole tank, there is about an inche on both sides of the lid. Ok, I will get a stick or something !  Thanks


----------



## Cypher69 (Jan 18, 2014)

Definitely on the decor...branches, fake plants/leaves, a hide rock or two, maybe some substrate.
The beardy needs environment stimulation & places to hide & perch, the emptiness of the enclosure will stress it out.


----------



## Grogshla (Jan 18, 2014)

I would have put both lights on one side. The dragon will need a bigger enclosure once it is an adult


----------



## Tyl3r (Jan 18, 2014)

I know the dragon will need a bigger enclosure when it is older  This is just while it is a bub then I'll move it to a 4ft.

- - - Updated - - -



Cypher69 said:


> Definitely on the decor...branches, fake plants/leaves, a hide rock or two, maybe some substrate.
> The beardy needs environment stimulation & places to hide & perch, the emptiness of the enclosure will stress it out.



I was talking to a breeder yesterday and he said that while it is a baby, have less decor in the enclosure because the crickets will hide and eat the beardy of a night time?


----------



## Grogshla (Jan 18, 2014)

yes that is true but he needs a bit more cover. Just make sure he eats his crickets and when u switch the lights off just remove any that are crawling around


----------



## Tyl3r (Jan 18, 2014)

Ok thanks, also with sand, not sure if I want to use it until it is a bit bigger, just in case of impaction, etc. That is the reason I am using newspaper, better safe then sorry. 

- - - Updated - - -

Just added a piece of driftwood and a fake plant on the hot side. Thoughts now? Anything I should change/take out?
View attachment 304199


----------



## pinefamily (Jan 18, 2014)

Can't see the picture, but as long as your new little mate can get closer to the heat it should be good. Yes less is better when they are very young, but introduce more rocks/hides/plants/etc each couple of months to keep him stimulated, even move the things around as well. Except don't put the water at the hot end.
Regarding the crickets, if you leave water and vegies in the tank all the time, they shouldn't go near your beardie.


----------



## Tyl3r (Jan 18, 2014)

Ok.. How do I fix the pic ? 

What is your take on fake grass in the enclosure?


----------



## pinefamily (Jan 19, 2014)

I use fake grass for juveniles then switch when they get about a year old. You'll find it easier if you get a spare one as well, that way you can put it in while you are cleaning and drying the other one. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cypher69 (Jan 21, 2014)

Tyl3r said:


> I was talking to a breeder yesterday and he said that while it is a baby, have less decor in the enclosure because the crickets will hide and eat the beardy of a night time?



Crickets biting/eating your beardie can be a concern but if you leave a scrap piece of fruit or even left-overs from your beardie's meal, the escaped/uneaten crickets will always have a food source.


----------



## Tyl3r (Jan 21, 2014)

I got my Beardy today from Camos Reptiles  Had the tank all set up and ready to go. All he had in his tanks for his bubs were a vine, water bowl and salad dish. Obviously UV and basking, and was using play sand from bunnings.. Which is what I am now using.  Will post pics tomorrow


----------



## Grogshla (Jan 21, 2014)

Hmm I wouldn't personally use sand mate


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jan 21, 2014)

Tyl3r said:


> I got my Beardy today from Camos Reptiles  Had the tank all set up and ready to go. All he had in his tanks for his bubs were a vine, water bowl and salad dish. Obviously UV and basking, and was using play sand from bunnings.. Which is what I am now using.  Will post pics tomorrow



How big is your new dragon? I kept my first one on ceramic tiles then graduated to sand after she was 1 year. I now keep my dragons on either paper pellets, fake grass or newspaper. Makes cleaning up there poo easy. Sand is messy and i only use it with my monitors or geckos now.


Rick


----------



## Tyl3r (Jan 22, 2014)

My dragon is about 9cm nose to tip of tail. 
The heat light isn't on in one of the pictures because the thermostat turned it off at 31 degrees celsius (also shown). I also took a photo of the calcium dust. Is that the right one?


----------



## joelysmoley (Jan 27, 2014)

Hey mate I've just set up a Pygmy bearded tank myself, here's a photo of the tank that might help u to better understand their requirements


----------



## joelysmoley (Jan 27, 2014)




----------



## Rogue5861 (Jan 27, 2014)

joelysmoley said:


>



I refuse to use red lamps for any reptile, beardies are more happy with a white lamp. If supplying 24/7 heat a ceramic heat emitter could he added as well as.


Rick


----------



## joelysmoley (Jan 27, 2014)

I will switch to ceramic soon, but I got this one with the tank for free so I will use it while I can


----------



## pinefamily (Jan 27, 2014)

Tyl3r said:


> My dragon is about 9cm nose to tip of tail.
> The heat light isn't on in one of the pictures because the thermostat turned it off at 31 degrees celsius (also shown). I also took a photo of the calcium dust. Is that the right one?
> 
> View attachment 304521
> ...


Yes that is the right dust.


----------



## Tyl3r (Jan 28, 2014)

Turns out, sand was a 100% bad choice and my Bearded Dragon died of impaction today.. :'( Very upsetting and I have learned from my mistake. I watched it all happen 

I am now not going to use sand ever again, and switch to newspaper and fake grass from now on.

- - - Updated - - -

Turns out, sand was a 100% bad choice and my Bearded Dragon died of impaction today.. :'( Very upsetting and I have learned from my mistake. I watched it all happen 

I am now not going to use sand ever again, and switch to newspaper and fake grass from now on.


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jan 28, 2014)

I wouldnt be blaming the sand for all the blame. I have used sand with small and large beardies with no issues, its just messy. With a hotspot set at 38-44c (no thermostat) my guys all managed to process any sand they may have swallowed, and sometimes they would sit there are take a few good licks.

Sorry to hear mate. Did you take the body to the vet to get a necropsy done or you are just assuming it was the sand?


Rick


----------



## pinefamily (Jan 28, 2014)

Tyl3r said:


> Turns out, sand was a 100% bad choice and my Bearded Dragon died of impaction today.. :'( Very upsetting and I have learned from my mistake. I watched it all happen
> 
> I am now not going to use sand ever again, and switch to newspaper and fake grass from now on.
> 
> ...


Are you sure it was impaction? I only ask because it is very unusual for a beardie to die from impaction caused by sand. Don't write off sand as a substrate; me personally, I switch to sand from fake grass when they are about 12 months old.

- - - Updated - - -

My slow typing! You beat me Rick.


----------



## Tyl3r (Jan 28, 2014)

I am only assuming sand because when I found it watched it have a fit then lay there still, there was a lot of sand in its mouth. I cleared it out, had luke warm water mixed with a teaspoon of sugar to try and give it a sugar rush to give it a little kick (breeders idea) and also CPR, lol, but it didn't work  Didn't take it too the vet for a necropsy. Didn't think actually, already burried


----------



## Grogshla (Jan 28, 2014)

(shakes head) sorry for your loss mate


----------



## pinefamily (Jan 28, 2014)

Yes, sorry to hear how your dragon died. It's an awful feeling to watch your reptile die, knowing you're useless to help. Our bredli did the same, started thrashing around its enclosure, and suddenly dropped down, dead. In our case, it was an undiagnosed tumour.


----------



## Tyl3r (Jan 28, 2014)

Yeah. Not gonna use sand now until at least 12 months old.


----------



## Grogshla (Jan 28, 2014)

I don't use it at all. Only with certain species of Gecko


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jan 28, 2014)

I have never had a problem with sand all (9 beardies so far) have been on sand since purchase,as long as proper husbandry (cleanliness) is maintained there should be no problem in this regard.View attachment 304799

Tyler asked for a pic of my pygmy motel and here it is.
sorry here it isn't
dammit I don't know what's wrong with this site but it is always a problem uploading pics here


----------



## DisturbedDave (Jan 28, 2014)

I would imagine the only problem with sand when used for juveniles is with the way, or location, they are fed. Juveniles can be eager, and clumsy when eating, and if you are letting crickets/woodies in there to run around, a beardie can accidentally take in a mouthful of substrate with the insect. My way of dealing with this was put insects in a container and refrigerate them for 15-20 minutes. This stops them from moving for around 5 minutes, enough time for them to be eaten. 

Sorry to hear about your loss, hopefully this doesn't deter you from being a reptile owner, and that you can learn from mistakes (if indeed a mistake was made) 

Sent from my GT-I9305T using Tapatalk


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jan 28, 2014)

okay Tyler,check out my photo's .Picture of pygmy motel is there


----------



## Tyl3r (Jan 28, 2014)

I have definitely learned from my mistake! I think I am just going to play it safe and use newspaper until it is older.

- - - Updated - - -

Dragonlover1. Looks good mate, how have you put the divider in though?


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jan 29, 2014)

the lower tank is 1 I bought and modified slightly with a piece of ply jammed in tight,the top 1 I built from scratch and designed vertical strips with a piece of ply.It's hard to see them in the pic it's behind the centre support and the ply has a u shaped dip to go around the UV tube


----------



## Tyl3r (Jan 29, 2014)

Yeah.. It looks really good!


----------

